# Big Ole Tour Announcement



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

07.29.2016 Detroit, MI (The Rockery)
07.31.2016 Eau Claire, WI (The Plus)
08.01.2016 St. Paul, MN (House Show)
08.02.2016 Winnipeg, MB (TBA)
08.03.2016 Regina, SK (House show)
08.04.2016 Calgary, AB (Dicken’s Pub)
08.05.2016 Edmonton, AB (The Starlite Room)
08.06.2016 Red Deer, AB (Scott Block Theatre)
08.07.2016 Kelowna, BC (Doc Wiloughby’s)
08.09.2016 Vancouver, BC (333)
08.10.2016 Seattle, WA (The Kraken)
08.11.2016 Tacoma, WA (Real Art Tacoma)
08.13.2106 Salt Lake City, UT (The Underground)
08.14.2016 Denver, CO (TBA)
08.15.2016 Kansas City, MO (House Show)
08.16.2016 St. Louis, MO (The Firebird)
08.17.2016 Chicago, IL (Beat Kitchen)
08.18.2016 Port Huron, MI (Loud Music & Apparel)
08.19.2016 London, ON (Rum Runners)











Who wants to hang out?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm playing in London on August 19th, too! Whereabouts is your show, maybe we can arrange something?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Ole is right. Congrats man. That's awesome. Who's driving? 

How many people are you pulling to shows typically ??


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I'm playing in London on August 19th, too! Whereabouts is your show, maybe we can arrange something?


You guys playing Molly's again? I'm a few blocks down at Rum Runners (Dundas and Richmond basically).



sambonee said:


> Ole is right. Congrats man. That's awesome. Who's driving?
> 
> How many people are you pulling to shows typically ??


Our singer is doing all the driving, since he's the only one legally able to do so. I don't know the actual numbers, but depending on the bill we seem to pull the largest crowds of the night. The trick is also getting those people to meet Jon our drummer and buying merch!

@iaresee I better see you in Seattle!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Nothing in Mtl? 

Break a leg, enjoy the trip and crank that volume up!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Nothing in Mtl?
> 
> Break a leg, enjoy the trip and crank that volume up!!


We'll get back there eventually!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow!!! Great tour. Best of luck.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

In Regina on a Wednesday sucks! Would have loved to come out to a show! Haven't been to a concert for a long time. Little far to drive up and back after work but not totally out of the question!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

Budda said:


> @iaresee I better see you in Seattle!


Lemme make sure the private jet is available. Time sharing cutbacks are a bitch. 

Seriously though: come to California!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Lemme make sure the private jet is available. Time sharing cutbacks are a bitch.
> 
> Seriously though: come to California!


*feels stupid* damn it. List your state! *sips beer* better.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Depending on work, I might stop in on the 5th un Edmonton. 

What location?
Dv8 or vinyl lounge?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW...That is one heck of a tour!!
It will be interesting to know the total distance you travel by the end.

Enjoy the tour ...wishing all of the Sparrow all the best!

I'm hoping the pedal board cables serve you well...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Knock 'em dead guys!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> Depending on work, I might stop in on the 5th un Edmonton.
> 
> What location?
> Dv8 or vinyl lounge?


The Starlite Room. We open for Misery Signals, it's going to be pretty packed.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah and I'm coming back from out of country late that night and might not be able to make it. Working on rearranging flights.

But my son has 2 tix so whether I get there or not, the fambly will represent.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

keto said:


> Yeah and I'm coming back from out of country late that night and might not be able to make it. Working on rearranging flights.
> 
> But my son has 2 tix so whether I get there or not, the fambly will represent.


Tell him to swing by the table and say hi


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

Budda said:


> *feels stupid* damn it. List your state! *sips beer* better.


Done. Just for you.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Done. Just for you.


Friendship! I'm still bummed our Cali tour fell through. That being said, I'm very excited to see real mountains!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you tried crowd funding for your tour? A couple bands in TO were doing this and I believe it went well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Where's the Detroit show?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Alex said:


> Have you tried crowd funding for your tour? A couple bands in TO were doing this and I believe it went well.


I know a funk band out of Toronto did it, but that's because they wanted to have hotels and fly (at least the hotels). We're not really that kind of band (hotels or crowdfunding).



Milkman said:


> Where's the Detroit show?


I'm guessing the Rockery (technically in Wyandotte) - always a free show there as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2016)

I hope that someone will do a video log and some concert 
footage for those of us who can't make any of the shows?
Have a great tour my friend!


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm hoping to come down for Calgary.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Budda said:


> We'll get back there eventually!


Be sure to let us know!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2016)

Budda said:


> Friendship! I'm still bummed our Cali tour fell through. That being said, I'm very excited to see real mountains!


West coast is best coast! Have a great tour.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I hope that someone will do a video log and some concert
> footage for those of us who can't make any of the shows?
> Have a great tour my friend!


We do that for every show haha. I can't believe it starts in a week, it used to be months away!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> You guys playing Molly's again? I'm a few blocks down at Rum Runners (Dundas and Richmond basically).


Yup! We're doing the whole weekend there. If it's an early start for you guys, I could swing by.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Yup! We're doing the whole weekend there. If it's an early start for you guys, I could swing by.


The doors are at 10, so if you arent playing before then we can meet up for a bit


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Budda said:


> We do that for every show haha. I can't believe it starts in a week, it used to be months away!


Where will you be posting the video log?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tomsy49 said:


> Where will you be posting the video log?


Everything hits social media (facebook, instagram, twitter).


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2016)

Budda said:


> Everything hits social media (facebook, instagram, twitter).


Handles on the gram and Twitter?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> The doors are at 10, so if you arent playing before then we can meet up for a bit


Our first set starts at 10:45pm, so that might work. I'll be around doing set-up and soundcheck. If you can pop by, awesome! Not sure if I'll be able to find time to hoof it over.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Handles on the gram and Twitter?


Sparrows613 for literally everything 

HB we'll play it by ear!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wishing you all the best! Be safe and pls be careful. You just never know. 

That is one helluva tour! Congrats! 

Might be able to do the London one because #2 son has some business out there to do. I am hoping, wishing and praying that I get to see you guys play IRL!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Lola! I also hope things are safe.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

OP updated with venues.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Misery Signals are still around? Ha. 

I'll put it on my calander for Calgary, haven't been to enough shows this year with the new kid on the block..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> Misery Signals are still around? Ha.
> 
> I'll put it on my calander for Calgary, haven't been to enough shows this year with the new kid on the block..


Thanks! Yeah they arent as active but still a band.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No Winnipeg show tonight, so I'm at the Fargo Public Library as we managed to get on a show for tonight. Regina tomorrow.

Am I meeting any members on the Canadian side of our run this week?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Red Deer tonight! The misery signals shows were awesome and we made new friends in Neck of the Woods from Vancouver. Albertans have been so nice to us, it's incredible. Kelowna tomorrow.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

B.C. is gorgeous!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@keto Did I meet your son on Friday?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yup he bought a CD for him and at shirt for me. What a good boy. That's Sean, he's an in demand metal drummer (and a damned fine guitar player too).

Sorry I couldn't make the show. Have fun on the road man.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@keto he was very polite! I had to put two and two together when he mentioned the forum haha. Thanks for the support!

I write from Doc Willoughby's in Kelowna. Day off in Vancouver tomorrow.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Last show of tour tonight at Rum Runners in London ONT. $5 cover, tunes start just after 10.

Unfortunately my phone screen died this week (no reason - worked, then didn't) so I only have a handful of pictures I can post.

Should I just post them in this thread?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Sure, I want to see your wanking face... euh, playing face!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking forward to the pics you should post in this thread!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Sure, I want to see your wanking face... euh, playing face!


Very different faces, can't confuse 'em!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

1. Seattle ball game 










2. B.C. Gorgeous (and a much more pleasing air temperature!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

I'd say that this one's a cool album cover shot.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@laristotle naw I look a little too wild. I'd say 10% too wild even.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

And that, my friend, is what sells, don' cha know?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tour is officially over, the rest of the band is headed home to Toronto. Our London show went off quite well, and I'm happy to say a bunch of my friends came out - even a former bandmate who's in town from Vancouver (and he saw us there!). 

More on everything after some sleep.


----------

